# Hellow



## Lientje (Aug 6, 2007)

Hellow,

I am Evelien.

I live in Belgium and Iam 23 years, almost 24. I study Animal Care.

During many years I have had Phasmids and now have I mantis.

Now I have around the 10 species. They are fascinating animals.

I hope to find some information and help people.

If you have some questions, just ask... :wink:


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome Lientje !!!

I'm Minicuk


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome Lientje in Belgium,  here's a big from OHIO!


----------



## Lientje (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello! tons of species for the taking!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello lientje


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome from Taiwan,

Luke


----------

